# '10 Tekna Pathfinder. AUX input and USB input don't work



## John hartshorne (Sep 19, 2015)

So I have swopped a Defender 110 for a Pathfinder. 99% happy but irritated that the AUX 3.5mm input and the USB input don't work. 
I have tried different nodels of mp3 player and memory stick. Took it to a local Nissan dealer who was puzzled and suggested the wires may have dropped off below the inputs! So I stripped out the central console and they are still attached fine. Any ideas?
Thanks, John


----------

